# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Μπλοκάρισμα Ασύρματης Επικοινωνίας

## frtora

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα και ας βοηθήσει όποιος έχει ήδη "ανακαλύψει τον τροχό".
Έχω το ασύρματο router BaudTec TW263R4-A2 με Hol 24. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν έχω κοντά στον router μια ασύρματη συσκευή, όπως για παράδειγμα το κινητό μου ή αν ενεργοποιήσω το wi-fi του laptop ή του εκτυπωτή, τότε κόβεται το wi-fi στα άλλα δωμάτια του σπιτιού. Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα γιατί γίνεται αυτό; :Thinking:

----------


## x_undefined

Δοκίμασες να το ρυθμίσεις σε άλλο κανάλι;

----------


## frtora

> Δοκίμασες να το ρυθμίσεις σε άλλο κανάλι;


Ναι, έχω "παίξει" με τα κανάλια αλλά τζίφος.

----------


## yiapap

> Ναι, έχω "παίξει" με τα κανάλια αλλά τζίφος.


Δεν έχει σε άλλα δωμάτια αλλά έχει εκεί που ανοίγει η άλλη συσκευή; Γίνεται με το που μπαίνει μια, οποιαδήποτε στο δίκτυο ή απλά με το που ενεργοποιείται το WiFi της;
Δεν ακούγεται για νορμάλ πρόβλημα πάντως, περισσότερο για δυσλειτουργία του router μου κάνει.

----------


## frtora

> Δεν έχει σε άλλα δωμάτια αλλά έχει εκεί που ανοίγει η άλλη συσκευή; Γίνεται με το που μπαίνει μια, οποιαδήποτε στο δίκτυο ή απλά με το που ενεργοποιείται το WiFi της;
> Δεν ακούγεται για νορμάλ πρόβλημα πάντως, περισσότερο για δυσλειτουργία του router μου κάνει.


Μόλις ενεργοποιείτε το ασύρματο μιας συσκευής που είναι στον ίδιο δωματιο με τον router τότε κοβεται το ασύρματο στα άλλα δωμάτια. Πρόβλημα του router όπως;

----------


## yiapap

> Μόλις ενεργοποιείτε το ασύρματο μιας συσκευής που είναι στον ίδιο δωματιο με τον router τότε κοβεται το ασύρματο στα άλλα δωμάτια. Πρόβλημα του router όπως;


Στο ίδιο δωμάτιο δηλαδή παίζει; Μπαίνεις στο ίδιο δωμάτιο στο δίκτυο;

----------


## frtora

> Στο ίδιο δωμάτιο δηλαδή παίζει; Μπαίνεις στο ίδιο δωμάτιο στο δίκτυο;


Ναι παίζει κανονικά.

----------


## mirtiano

frtora,
αυτο που λες δεν στεκει.

Για κοιτα στο wireless μενου του ρουτερ αν ειναι απενεργοποιημενη καποια ρυθμιση τυπου allow new connections...
Aνεβασε μας ενα screenshoot να δουμε τις ρυθμισεις σε ολο αυτο το μενου.

Αλλοιως πας για ...εξορκιστη  :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

Υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα να ρίχνει ο router αυτόματα το output power επειδή βλέπει μια δυνατή συσκευή σε εμβέλεια. Αυτό όμως ΔΕΝ θα έπρεπε να γίνεται όταν υπα΄ρχουν και αδύναμες.
frtora, πάρε αυτή τη συσκευή που συνδέεται στο δωμάτιο και σιγά σιγά μετακινήσου σε άλλο χώρο. Θα κρατηθει η σύνδεση; Αν κρατηθεί δοκίμασε με μια σταθερή συσκευή στο άλλο δωμάτιο και μια κινητή. Σύνδεσέ τες και τις δύο από το άλλο δωμάτιο και πλησίασε τον router. Αν όταν φτάσεις κοντά η μακρινή αποσυνδεθεί τότε έχει πρόβλημα ο router (δεν διαχειρίζεται σωστά το output power).

----------

